# Saltwater Bowfishing Charters



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

We have not really ever advertised for bowfishing salt, but I do get clients often that bring their bows instead of using our gigs for flounder, stingray's, sheepshead, drum, etc. 
We do offer this, but prefer experienced bowfisherman - since safety is always our main concern. So, I just thought I would throw it out there if anyone would be interested. We are out of the Galveston areas, most of our night charters are out of West Galveston Bay area.
Although the winds have been keeping us off the water for gigging trips, the last one I was able to run we saw well over 20 stingrays and quite a few sheepshead. The flounder are moving in, and when the wind lays - it will be good.

www.fishinggalvestontx.com


----------

